# LG - HB2 vs VTC4 Vs VTC5a and Super-sub-ohm builds



## Spyro

Alright, what's better and why? Naturally, this is for subohm builds. Specifically - 0.1 Ohm.

Anyone got any experience with both batteries and can recommend one over the other?

Then, what about super-sub-ohm builds? Do we have any members that practise this? I've very often heard people say they build to 0.08ish. it's VERY common now days. 

Yes, I know what you're going to say about super sub-ohming... Please, save it. I just want to gather some information on the topic from those that do. There isn't much info out there on forums and when people have asked they get bashed.

This is very common practise, so let's build up some info on the topic. Personally, I've never built lower than 0.1. I'd just like to understand a bit more about it. How low do you super-subers build, what batteries do you use for this and why do you do it?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz

VTC5a and your golden bud. I switched up all my VTC4's to 5a's and they hit harder and the batts last longer. 
NVM the additional amp room the 5a has over the 4.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

@Spyro, not basing you because its good to know these things and I look forward to hearing more on this thread.

*But i have to add a disclaimer here for the benefit of all:*
*Please don't try building at these low resistances unless you are very experienced and know what you're doing.*

At 0.08 ohms, you are drawing over 50 amps on a single battery setup. Might be fine for pulse vaping at home - but get the mod stuck in a fire position in your pocket while out and about and you may well run into problems.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 9


----------



## Spyro

Silver said:


> @Spyro, not basing you because its good to know these things and I look forward to hearing more on this thread.
> 
> *But i have to add a disclaimer here for the benefit of all:*
> *Please don't try building at these low resistances unless you are very experienced and know what you're doing.*
> 
> At 0.08 ohms, you are drawing over 50 amps on a single battery setup. Might be fine for pulse vaping at home - but get the mod stuck in a fire position in your pocket while out and about and you may well run into problems.



Totally agree @Silver I have never seen a person build this low except for vape store assistants. But almost all of them do! Thanks for the disclaimer. Should have added that. I was just doing some research on the subject and came up very short on info.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DoubleD

Choice of the 4 batteries if I were bothered with vaping that low, I would just stick to the VTC4s.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spyro

DoubleD said:


> Choice of the 4 batteries if I were bothered with vaping that low, I would just stick to the VTC4s.


Can you tell us why?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Halfdaft

I'm running HB2's in my mechs and they work great. Though I have heard that VCT5a's are the absolute best.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DoubleD

Spyro said:


> Can you tell us why?



Nostalgia I guess lol After all its not going in a mod of mine for 'all day carry' otherwise I need 6 batts just to get through the day. I suppose the Lg HB2 is the best if you like to hang in the super sub ohm coil range.


----------



## Nadz1972

I second HB2s. They generate the least heat at these ohms. Lower heat = safer 

Having said that, I own VTC4s as well. The extra 500mah is noticeable for me, but I don't have at such a low resistance. 0.15ohms is pushing it for me. Even at this resistance, there is a noticeable temperature difference between the HB2s and the VTC4s, although the VTC4s are barely even warm.

Is there a specific reason for omitting HB6 from the list? Those run even cooler than HB2.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Flava

I’ve run vtc4 in 2 mechs and hb2 in 2 others for the past year. Got a pair of vtc5a this past week. Popped 1 into the leprechaun today and wow is all I can say. 
Either the age has caught up with the older vtc4’s or the new batteries just hit at another level being so fresh. Noticeable difference is an understatement. 

Which now makes me think I need to do some research on when I should be retiring my older batteries, specifically my mech batteries.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## 87hunter

I use VTC5a's in my mechs and chocolates in my regulated mods.
This might change to only VTC5a's a juicies is selling them for R150 each.
If I had to choose one battery to carry for life I would say VTC5a's and I've owned chocs, 30q's vtc4, 25r's etc

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kalashnikov

Why not run these low builds using 20700s/21700? They are more capable at running these builds plus they will run longer. Such low builds off an 18650 i would imagine it doesnt get much running time. Im running 0.2 on a 20700 and im getting through 10mls of juice off a single battery.


----------



## DangerDave

87hunter said:


> I use VTC5a's in my mechs and chocolates in my regulated mods.
> This might change to only VTC5a's a juicies is selling them for R150 each.
> If I had to choose one battery to carry for life I would say VTC5a's and I've owned chocs, 30q's vtc4, 25r's etc



Could I have a link to this sale? Thanks in advance


----------



## 87hunter

DangerDave said:


> Could I have a link to this sale? Thanks in advance


http://juicyjoes.co.za/?product=sony-vtc-5a
As far as I know it's their new standard price.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

